# Show me your LIFT!!! How high can you go?



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought this would be an interesting picture thread! I am tired of all these slammed cars lets see your bagged car up as high as you want to take it! if you want to add what PSI it was at and what the shocks/ bag combo is go ahead. 

lets see who can get their rear higher than mine 

slammed 









raised 100 PSI all around 
tokiko rears shocks with firestone sleeved bags, bagriders xl slams fronts 









rear detail


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lower it


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

- Will you ever drive this high? No 
- Will you get a good ride quality at this height? No 
- Should we care about comparing how high we can get the rear of our cars? No


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> - Will you ever drive this high? No
> - Will you get a good ride quality at this height? No
> - Should we care about comparing how high we can get the rear of our cars? No


 Will you ever drive this high? Yes I drive off road a lot to get to barns down dirt roads 
- Will you get a good ride quality at this height? Not that awful, but not great 
- Should we care about comparing how high we can get the rear of our cars? Idea was from someone in another thread who also has not lowered his car because he has a crazy high driveway and could not get up it on air or coils. 

but hell if no one is interested mods delete the thread. :screwy:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

it might be fun, who knows. i guess to be ok in this forum it needs to be "which setup should i get" or "how do install air ride" :facepalm: 

refreshing if you ask me. unfortunately i dont have pics of mine fully aired up, but i do drive super high


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I'm in for giggles...It's good to see the amount of adjustment. Airlift all round. 

Full height! 









Face down, a$$ up! 


















Face up, A$$ down! 


















And all down!


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think this is a good thread too 
Airlift


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

The old car on Bagyards


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Clinton, was that on the super shorts we did? 

Miss that car


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

mine... in wash mode so i can get to those arches..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

UnitedGTI. said:


> rear detail


That is a lot of rear lift!!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bagyard supreme front, firestone 7076 rear with fk shocks about 80psi all around
never had a need to go any higher
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5093/5521538056_cf8d5347e3_z.jpg[/img] IMG_8942 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

wish idf plates were available back then.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5096/5521538210_c75b6dd549_z.jpg[/img] IMG_8943 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

This is pertinent to my interests...
I also drive on gravel roads all the time so I might go the air route just to get better clearance.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

ill play why not... This is with airlift slam series at 110 psi on 17" winter wheels


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

i go as high as the clouds.. wait.. just realized we were talking cars:sly:eace:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

lol good ol tony b


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

The cliche'd "im on bags" picture^ loll


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup:

This is setting 3 on my e-Level. It has a little more PSI before it's fully raised.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Not high enough....:sly:









Down:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

All up:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

full lift on 19's


02/27/2013 by rickyislazy, on Flickr


----------



## ssgttype (Feb 21, 2012)

this also interests me, I am thinking about going air, but I have a 2 mile dirt road on my way to work everyday, and it is not always that well groomed.


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

I want bags soo bad now..


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

Please don't make fun of me too bad (as I run coilovers) .. How smooth is the ride when in your "driving mode"?


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

sunilbass said:


>


 I may be the only one, but I absolutely love that gen Leon 

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

TheTynosaur said:


> I may be the only one, but I absolutely love that gen Leon
> 
> Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


 Im not hatin..


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

TheTynosaur said:


> I may be the only one, but I absolutely love that gen Leon
> 
> Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


 It's my favorite gens and quite possible the first car I'd buy if I moved to europe.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

im_lower said:


> Please don't make fun of me too bad (as I run coilovers) .. How smooth is the ride when in your "driving mode"?


 It all depends on the PSI you run at and the dampening. On my ride height it's quite comfy in my opinion (as comfy as it can be with dampening set to full stiff). It's not bouncy at all.


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

^ Good to know.


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Brandon_Schulze (Nov 12, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## onavianva (Oct 31, 2010)

slam xl front
air lift tappered rears (lifestyles)


0 psi









100 psi all around


----------



## redrum_customs (May 24, 2011)

muscle car stance 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The only pic I've taken with them all up.











and since that is just ridiculous...











fresh paint and pictures soon.:thumbup:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

that is awesome!


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^click the photo to air it out^^^


----------

